# Cherryhead triplets at one month



## cdmay

Four weeks ago today we had a cherryhead red-foot egg that started to hatch. Two days later we discovered that the egg actually held triplets that were somehow all alive.
This is a brief update on their growth since they hatched.

The two larger siblings named Huey and Dewey are looking like, and acting like, typical month old red-foot hatchlings. They are aggressive eaters, are not shy and are growing fast. But since they started out being much smaller than normal red-foot hatchlings they are just now the size of a new hatchling--and a small one at that. Still, I have no doubt that they will eventually be very normal adults.
Several people (who know much more about the subject than I do) have told me that as the three neonates were all connected by the same yolk sac, they are genetically identical. They may have slight differences in their appearance, but from a genetic standpoint, they are identical. You can see from this photo that Huey and Dewey do look very much alike--more so than the other members of their clutch...







The smallest triplet (named Peanut) surprised us by continuing to live. Although he is developmentally behind his siblings, he has come a long way and now gives every impression that he will continue to thrive. The first couple of weeks Peanut seemed to have trouble walking normally but this may have in part been a result of him having a large yolk sac with its attached tissue on his belly. Still, there was something not quite right about him. However his gait has improved and Peanut can now ramble about fairly well-- although I hope his spindly little legs get stronger as he grows. I think that as he is just so small and somewhat 'preemie' he simply needs more time than a normal hatchling requires.

The foods we have offered Peanut have been soaked Mazuri tortoise chow, finely grated mushrooms, finely chopped romaine, baby lettuce, finely chopped hibiscus flower, some cooked sweet potato, very limited amounts of banana, blueberries and strawberries that have been mashed and then some soaked ZooMed 'Repti Sticks' for aquatic turtles. Some of these food items I don't really care for (Mazuri) but in this case I am just trying to get some size on the hatchling so that he can take in better foods later. Here are some images on Peanut eating that are undeniably cute...











A photo of the three taken at four weeks...






As you can see, Huey and Dewey have shed off their yolk sac membranes. Peanut is in the process of losing his now. 






They look much than when they were first separated!






All three were weighed and measured today and here are their stats:

Huey--22.8 grams, 4.7 cm
Dewey--24.5 grams, 4.7 cm
Peanut--7.3 grams, 3.15 cm

Huey and Dewey weighed only 14 grams each when they were first separated so they have put on some good weight. Peanut was only 4 grams (_how is that even possible_?) at that time so his weight increase is very encouraging.

We plan on keeping the three for at least the next six months to monitor their growth and to of course, baby them.


----------



## AnthonyC

Peanut is SO cute!!! His little head looks too big for his body!!!! Keep the updates & pics rollin' in.... PLEASE!!!!


----------



## dmarcus

I love how smooth Peanut's shell looks, They are are looking awesome so far...


----------



## Candy

I'm so glad if someone had to have triplets that it was you and your wife Carl. It looks like you've done an amazing job with all three of them. I can't believe Peanut. What a miracle baby that is. I loved seeing their updated pictures.


----------



## jbean7916

OH little peanut!!!! He is the most adorable thing I've ever seen!!!


----------



## pdrobber

That's amazing! I didn't know that could happen.


----------



## Faery

I was anxiously hoping for an update on these little ones - I'm glad they're all doing so well! A true testament of your dedication and care!


----------



## oscar

great pictures, you must really know what you are doing to keep the little guy going.


----------



## Pokeymeg

Absolutely amazing! Please keep up with updates, I know everyone here is eager to hear (and see) more, especially about Peanut!


----------



## LeoCraze

Incredible story, thanks for keeping us posted. We have been mesmerized by these three amazing triplets.


----------



## terryo

Was waiting for an update. The markings on their head all seem identical. I wonder if Peanut will ever reach a normal size. Keep the updates coming.


----------



## Stephanie

They are all beautiful, and Peanut is a total trooper! I am in awe that he started at 4 grams! That's crazy! 
Hope to see more updates soon!


----------



## pdrobber

Now I'm getting to see the pics full size (was on my phone before) and Peanut is crazyyy cool!! Hope he pulls through and is well!


----------



## froghaven5

I'm so glad I checked in today to see an update on the triplets. Seems like great growth so far. Love Peanut!


----------



## stephiiberrybean

OhMyGosh, my heart just melts when i see little peanut.
I just want to mother him.... he is just so darn cute!

They are all so cute. I am so glad they are all doing well and seem to be continuing to do so. 

You are amazing for what you have done. Not many people would keep these 3 alive, i would imagine. 

Keep the updates and pictures coming please  This is truly amazing to see and hopefully it'll help anyone else should this amazing thing every happen again.


----------



## Claireabbo

awwwww!!!!


----------



## DesertGrandma

Thanks for keeping us updated. These are amazing babies. I would say their weight gain is good, considering where they started from. Peanut is surely the star!


----------



## DixieParadise

Wow, I agree. This is amazing. Thanks for keeping us updated. I love that picture of all three. Just shows how determined they are to survive.


----------



## CharlieM

Are these three permanent members of your family?


----------



## Jacqui

I am just continued being totally amazed and mesmerized by them and their story. I am intrigued by all the possibilities.



wellingtoncdm said:


> Are these three permanent members of your family?



LOL if not, he could no doubt have a bidding war for them. I think we are all attached to them and filled with wonder about what their future will hold.


----------



## cdmay

wellingtoncdm said:


> Are these three permanent members of your family?



Pretty much, yes.
At least for the foreseeable future.


----------



## dmmj

I have first dibs on peanut
I am glad that all three seem to be doing better and enjoying life.


----------



## Yvonne G

It would be great if...when Carl decides to sell them, they are still kept together. What a story, and with pictures yet.

I'm so pleased you shared this with us.


----------



## sulcatababies1402

they are amazing im so glad you have been sharing thier story.You have done a good job with them and they look like they are doing so well.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN

I am so glad they are doing good, great job!


----------



## SulcataSquirt

So glad to see an update! And that they are thriving so well and SOOO cute!  Peanut has such a large head for his/her body! Can't wait to hear more and glad to hear you'll be keeping them for quite awhile!


----------



## FranklinTturtle

Looking Great!!!


----------



## Jacqui

emysemys said:


> It would be great if...when Carl decides to sell them, they are still kept together. What a story, and with pictures yet.
> 
> I'm so pleased you shared this with us.



I agree, if sold they should go as a group.  I plan to out bid David on them.


----------



## Yvonne G

I don't keep redfoots (except for Dr. Cosmonaut's), but I'd be willing to expand and take in all three of the triplets. I love them! Especially Peanut. And cdmay always did love me best!


----------



## Jacqui

emysemys said:


> I don't keep redfoots (except for Dr. Cosmonaut's), but I'd be willing to expand and take in all three of the triplets. I love them! Especially Peanut. And cdmay always did love me best!



Brat!


----------



## vickihale

Carl, I have really enjoyed seeing the pics and reading the updates. This is the first set of triplets I have ever seen and it is wonderful!
Thank you so much for sharing with us. 
Vicki Hale
http://tortoiseyard.com


----------



## Yvonne G

Vicki:

Were you able to find the very first thread about the triplets?

http://www.tortoiseforum.org/Thread-Cherryhead-triplets#axzz1ZfxF6K2r


----------



## bobbymoore

they look great


----------



## chase thorn

hey now!! i had first dibs!!


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Peanut is looking so much better! Thank's so much for posting, Peanut is a tough little one!! Huey and Dewey are adorable too.


----------



## Tortoise

Congrats on those adorable babies-you must have been very surprised to get triplets-hoping they continue to thrive.
Louise


----------



## terryo

Vicki it's so nice to see you here. I love seeing pictures of your RF's. They are all beautiful!
OK Carl...where's the up-date?? Show us the poop!


----------



## cdmay

terryo said:


> Vicki it's so nice to see you here. I love seeing pictures of your RF's. They are all beautiful!
> OK Carl...where's the up-date?? Show us the poop!



_sigh_....OK, Peanut finally pooped...







He has been eating OK, but up until this morning I had never seen him poop. At least his gut is working.


----------



## chase thorn

cdmay said:


> terryo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Vicki it's so nice to see you here. I love seeing pictures of your RF's. They are all beautiful!
> OK Carl...where's the up-date?? Show us the poop!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _sigh_....OK, Peanut finally pooped...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He has been eating OK, but up until this morning I had never seen him poop. At least his gut is working.
Click to expand...


soo cute!!


----------



## Kristina

Awww, look at the poopie! (think Bill Cosby  )

To cute  And what a bunch of weirdos, begging for poop pics!!!


----------



## l0velesly

AWWW it looks so cute with that mess.


----------



## pdrobber

AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW!!!


----------



## Geochelone_Carbonaria

terryo said:


> Vicki it's so nice to see you here. I love seeing pictures of your RF's. They are all beautiful!
> OK Carl...where's the up-date?? Show us the poop!



Ok, here we go...I was just waiting for it !


----------



## kartermichael65

i just cant find words to express how i am feeling by seeing the pics of the triplets, this is the first time i have ever seen triplets and let me tell you peanut is tooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo cute.


----------



## Jacqui

What a relief that he has pooped!!!! (for both us and him/her too).


----------



## DesertGrandma

Peanut is a big boy now


----------



## SpeedyGontortoise

Thanks for sharing. Absolutely amazing.


----------



## CharlieM

How are the triplets Carl? Any recent photos?


----------



## jackrat

Update, Carl!!


----------



## laramie

adorable


----------



## SulcataSquirt

UPDATE!? PICTURES?! MORE POOP PICS??


----------



## Torty Mom

I agree!!! Update please!!!!!


----------



## jbean7916

Pretty please update?


----------

